# Yvonne Catterfeld bekommt ein Baby



## Claudia (2 Dez. 2013)

*Sie ist schwanger!*

​ Große Freude bei Yvonne Catterfeld und Oliver Wnuk: Das Paar erwartet das erste gemeinsame Kind!​

Ein schönere Geschenk hätte es für Yvonne Catterfeld wohl nicht geben können. Zu ihrem 34. Geburtstag überrascht die Sängerin mit einer frohen Neuigkeit: Mit Freund Oliver Wnuk (37) erwartet sie das erste gemeinsame Kind. Ihr Babyglück verkündete sie auf ihrer Facebook-Seite: „Da unsere Bäuche immer dicker werden und wir nicht wollen, dass falsche Gerüchte aufkommen: wir bekommen ein Baby und freuen uns sehr.“ Dazu posteten die werdenden Eltern ein gemeinsames Bild, auf dem ihnen die Vorfreude auf den Nachwuchs deutlich anzusehen ist. 
Für die 34-Jährige ist es das erste Kind. Der „Stromberg“-Star hat bereits die neunjährige Tochter Amelie aus einer früheren Beziehung. Bereits seit sechs Jahren sind die Eltern in spe ein Paar. Kennen und lieben gelernt hatten sie sich 2007 bei den Dreharbeiten zu dem gemeinsamen Film „U-900“.
Nicht nur privat gibt es Grund zur Freunde die ehemalige "GZSZ"-Darstellerin, auch beruflich läuft alles bestens: Am 22. November kam ihr achtes Album „Lieber so“ auf den Markt. 
Bei so vielen guten Neuigkeiten können wir nur gratulieren - zum musikalischen Baby, zum Geburtstag und natürlich vor allem zum Nachwuchs!


Quelle: Bunte.de


----------



## fredclever (3 Dez. 2013)

Gratulation auch von mir


----------

